
Show HN: Slasher – browser extension for editing complex URLs - ben85ts
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/slasher/hlcgmamkigkfppfckhifobgleobgbneg
======
ben85ts
Working as an engineer at a big e-commerce company we have ridiculously long
and complicated URLs both internally and in production. I wrote a little
extension to help manage them and thought I'd share it here. You can try it
out on the landing page
[https://bsawyer.github.io/slasher/](https://bsawyer.github.io/slasher/)
without installing the extension. I would love any feedback or suggestions!

